# Help with Working Holiday in Whistler



## Danica (Mar 30, 2010)

I am from Australia and am currently in the process of organising a working holiday to Canada for this year 2010. I really want to leave ASAP and have already been approved for my Working Visa. Unfortunately it appears that all the summer jobs (Canadian summer not Australian) are gone and most of Winter jobs are gone as well. I really wanted to go to Whistler but I've been told it can be hard to get work there as it is so popular at the moment because of the Winter Olympics which were just held there. I have tried a couple of companies that help you get a job set up before even leaving australia such as OWH, CCUSA and IEP but with most of them other than IEP apparently all the 2010 jobs have been filled and I can only apply for 2011. 

The only program that seemed like it might suit me was IEP's Work & Ski Canada Job Fair, however I was thinking of going over now for the summer season as well and I can't get those jobs since I wouldn't be in Australia for the interviews in August. 

If I do go over to Canada now with no job set up, how easy will it be to get a job? I'm looking for anything at a hotel or resort or even in a bar or coffee shop. I don't have much hospitality course (only an RSA, bar course, and Barista certificate) but do have retail experience and admin. 

Can anyone advise me on any other companies to try or help with employment. Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

I've heard so many stories about people just rocking up and gettign jobs on the slopes anyway. maybe its just worth a shot.


----------

